# Could she be pregnant??



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

I woke up to find my cockapoo, Cori, stuck to my friends dog. He was neutered two weeks ago and Cori was in heat (had been for a week). They were tied for AT LEAST 15 minutes. could Cori be pregnant?? 

p.s. IT WAS TOTALLY AN ACCIDENT!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh i don't know about that one. i would probably say no, a woman on another forum has a male and female dogs, the older boy was neutered and her younger girl wasn't as she was waiting till after her season i think. anyway they ended up being very naughty and tied for a couple of minutes, nothing came of it as he had been done ages ago. 

maybe call the vets and ask their opinion considering he is only recently neutered, there is also an injection you can get that terminates the pregnancy. 

lol i wonder if it is possible that even though he is neutered their is still a round left in the gun if you get what i mean. sorry very strange analogy but it just pop in my head when i red the post.


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks  i read online that its possible for up to a month after neutering but i wanted some more opinions. I will keep you updated


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

some websites say that they are infertile after a week but a majority say a month so we will see what happens.


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

There is a doggy morning after pill! Your vet can give it if you get to vet within a certain time. A few years back one of my family's dogs got caught accidentally and used it rather than risk unwanted pups. That's unless you would want them?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I would do that morning after pill if I were you - I have no experience of this in dogs, but in humans, after the snip, there is a possibility of there being live sperm coming out for quite while afterwards (they don't even bother doing a test until three months after the op). I presume the operation is the same - they cut the tubes that deliver the sperm to a collection area in the prostate, but the little fellas that have already been delivered can hang around here for quite a while before they die.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

My friend has a Pyrenees Mountain Dog 








This is Annie, she's huge and she got accidentally pregnant. She had to wait a few days for the vet to get enough of the morning after pill as the usual dose wouldn't have been enough for her size 

In the meantime, she was suggesting that as we all had special birthdays coming up, she'd give us a puppies each as a present 
Luckily she was pulling our legs and Annie got herself sorted out.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh bless her! Her new-borns would be about our cockapoos size! I really wanted a huge dog like that, but my husband was very definitely not interested in that suggestion!!!!

I'm still amazed that they do morning-after pills for dogs. Don't get me wrong, it's a really good thing that they do, but I just keep imagining queues of dogs in the vets, all shamefaced and still wearing the clothes they had on last night, asking quietly for the morning-after pill!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

corismama said:


> I woke up to find my cockapoo, Cori, stuck to my friends dog. He was neutered two weeks ago and Cori was in heat (had been for a week). They were tied for AT LEAST 15 minutes. could Cori be pregnant??
> 
> p.s. IT WAS TOTALLY AN ACCIDENT!


How old is Cori? If she is under 2 years old then you shouldn't risk a pregnancy as she would be too young. Also has she and the dog been health checked as you shouldn't risk a pregnancy if the resulting puppies are likely to inherit problems.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Louis, I always wanted 2 Great Danes....but my hubby would have none of it! Now that we have Bella, I'm thrilled with her size, temperment, lack of drooling and hair...and we'll probably never own another type of dog.

I'm friends with my breeder on facebook and she just posted that she has a leftover minidoodle and I thought...ohhh... hahaha! Just kidding!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

s


weez74 said:


> I would do that morning after pill if I were you - I have no experience of this in dogs, but in humans, after the snip, there is a possibility of there being live sperm coming out for quite while afterwards (they don't even bother doing a test until three months after the op). I presume the operation is the same - they cut the tubes that deliver the sperm to a collection area in the prostate, but the little fellas that have already been delivered can hang around here for quite a while before they die.



in animals both testicals are taken away compleatly.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Was your friends dog another cockapoo?

What are you going to do if she is pregnant? Keep or stop it quickly, i guess.

Is she over 1 years old as she should be to have a litter, or and more to the point one parents should be DNA tested for PRA, but I suppose it was not planned, so maybe best not to let her have the litter. 

I Wouldn't fancy waking up to dog mating ... bet you were rather shocked, I would prefer a cuppa tea for breakfast


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

she is 1 year old. We tried to keep them separated but i guess somehow they found their way to each other.


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

Ya. She is 1 and the dad wasn't a cockapoo. We didn't know what he was but we just got the breed analysis back and apparently he is a zuchon. We will probobly let her have this litter (if there is one) and then spay her.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

corismama said:


> Ya. She is 1 and the dad wasn't a cockapoo. We didn't know what he was but we just got the breed analysis back and apparently he is a zuchon. We will probobly let her have this litter (if there is one) and then spay her.


Interesting mix ... keep us posted on the pregnancy and puppies , it would be nice to hear about your experience and of course loads on here can help you along the way  

Wish you the best of luck with it, it could be fun xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Help me out Zuchon....can get then chon bit but stuck on the Zu x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I googled Zuchon to see a pic .. if pregnant, the pups could be really sweet...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

corismama said:


> Ya. She is 1 and the dad wasn't a cockapoo. We didn't know what he was but we just got the breed analysis back and apparently he is a zuchon. We will probobly let her have this litter (if there is one) and then spay her.


realy not a good idea, she is far too young. my Delta is only just turning one she is still a baby. sorry but i just dont agree with this. 

when was her season or rather when did the bleeding stop.


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

bichon frise /shih tzu.
the first one is my dog, Cori, And the second one is Kenai, the dad.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Emma pictures didn't work  

please post again xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

kendal said:


> realy not a good idea, she is far too young. my Delta is only just turning one she is still a baby. sorry but i just dont agree with this


Same - she is too young. This could turn out really bad for her. I'd take her straight to the vet for a check and advice. A bit like a 12 year old being pregnant


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

woops. 
try to go to these links...
cori:
https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...isp=inline&realattid=1373799629783564288-1&zw
Kenai:
https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&ik=f2bd0ad1ca&view=att&th=1310b89538622f42&attid=0.1&disp=inline&realattid=1373799956815544320-1&zw


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

still can't see photos  

I can see Mandy & Kendal are worried for your cockapoo as she is young, I would just speak to your vet, it is not the ideal situation but your vet will talk you through all the concerns and risks. Personally she should be heath tested but regarding her age, she is over 1 years old she should be ok as many breeders breed their spaniels and cockapoos at that age on this forum. I know breeders who breed first time on 1st and 2nd season plus I know breeder that wait until bitches are 1 years ols or even 2 years old, just think aboit her size and if she could cope with a pregnancy, we just care xxxxx


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

I thank all you guys for caring.  She is larger then the male and both her parents so size wise she should be ok. She is on the young side but i have heard of dogs on their first heat being fine, Cori is on her second. I really hope she will be ok...I think she will but i will be extra causious, make sure puppies go to the right home, And if she abandons them i will take care of them 24-7. I have considered the rest of the risks and precautions too...


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

how do you post pics!? I can't figure it out!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I use photobucket to add picture .. Kendal is the wizz at posting pics on here .. basically you set up a photo bucket account. add your pics there, then you can use the code to post them on here .. sorry I am rubbish at techy stuff  but great with cockapoos


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

Try to viewthis i think it will work...
http://growingupcockapoo.blogspot.com/2011/07/out-of-town-friend.html


----------



## corismama (Jun 21, 2011)

This is a good pic of cori too
http://growingupcockapoo.blogspot.com/2011_04_01_archive.html


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy I can see her clearly ... she is sweet. Keep us posted on her pregnancy as one day I may be lucky enough to breed my gals .. I must admit I take a pile of breeding books to bed with me each night, its a wonderful experience but needs much commitement .. so you will be very very busy  

I have seen cockapoos birthing and it is a very emotional experience.. we are hear to help


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Oh bless her! Her new-borns would be about our cockapoos size! I really wanted a huge dog like that, but my husband was very definitely not interested in that suggestion!!!!
> 
> I'm still amazed that they do morning-after pills for dogs. Don't get me wrong, it's a really good thing that they do, but I just keep imagining queues of dogs in the vets, all shamefaced and still wearing the clothes they had on last night, asking quietly for the morning-after pill!


HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA thats soooooo funny,sitting here in stitches!!!


----------

